

Ways Marketing Weasels Will Try to Manipulate You - twampss
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001301.html

======
Evgeny
A "Predictably Irrational" book review. Something both interesting and useful
at last. (No "coding" or "horror" involved though, and no cute dog photos).

------
verdant
I remember when this used to be a blog about programming (you can debate the
value), but the last several posts have been mostly about blogging and
marketing.

